
List of Penetration Testing Resources - rsobers
http://blog.varonis.com/our-version-1-0-list-of-penetration-testing-resources/
======
tar_z
[http://pastebin.com/Z71wQ9jY](http://pastebin.com/Z71wQ9jY)

